# what would you do with a 2.5g?



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

so ive had this empty 2.5g tank that i used as a fry tank years ago. dont really need it, but i really want to set it up and make it a minature "wow" tank. any ideas?


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

*Make it a shrimp aquarium.*


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

that crossed my mind and to be honest with you, that was what i would like to see happen. what plants do u think are good for a 2.5g which STAY SMALL? i know freshwater shrimp like cherries need plants. what substrate? lighting? filtration? plants? how many shrimp? how to decorate?

thanks a bunch


----------



## Bulleyhead (Jul 16, 2010)

a shrimp tank would be neat, but if that doesnt work out maybe you could make make a nice planted tank with a small group of the blacklight tetras...they would be a wow tank during the night with the glow they have...and since they are barelly an inch they should be ok for 3 or 4...it owuld be tight quarters but they are schooling fish


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Shrimp tank for sure, cover the entire bottom of the tank in java moss. Put in maybe like a beta and 6 or7 shrimp


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I would not put any other fish in the aquarium. The babies will get eaten up fast. So could the large ones.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

type of substrate? filter? lighting? stocking? how many shrimp? thanks!


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I have a 2-3 gallon fish bowl. I am using it to keep my unwanted shrimps. Cause my Blueberry shrimp breeded with my Red Cherry shrimps . The unwanted's are grey. I knew it was going to happen but I wanted to see it for myself. The plants I put are Baby Tears, Christmass Moss, Java Moss, and Dwarf Hair Grass. I trim as needed. Shrimps are doing good. *


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks again. what should i do for substrate and lighting?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I use plain black gravel and a desk lamp that has one 13w 6500K CFL pigtail spiral light bulb.*


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

how about flourite? never really used it before. dan anyone with experience please elborate? do you think that lighting is as important in a 2.5g? 

thanks again


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Flourite needs lots of rinsing or it will cloud the water. Lighting depends on the plants you keep.*


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

well what plants do you feel are good for a 2.5g cherry shrimp tank? what should i use for ground cover? and based on those plants that you tell me, what light?

THANKS!


----------



## Zabel (Jul 27, 2010)

Out of the options you listed, shrimp are the only ones that would do well. Best of luck, im using my 2.5 for fry that have outgrown my breeder box, untill they are ready for a larger tank.


----------

